# Robin Hood Man Or Myth



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

i believe he was real but greatly exagerated on the stories of what he could do 
and probably didnt give all the money to the poor i figure he was alot like jessie james 
gave to the poor to buy cover and hideouts. JMO>>


----------



## Bowhunter321 (Jan 23, 2009)

:darkbeer::wink:


fat kid said:


> i believe he was real but greatly exagerated on the stories of what he could do
> and probably didnt give all the money to the poor i figure he was alot like jessie james
> gave to the poor to buy cover and hideouts. JMO>>


lol all get a say right


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

story is so old no one knows for sure


----------



## Bowhunter321 (Jan 23, 2009)

pinski79 said:


> story is so old no one knows for sure


i know just asking what people think


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I watched a tv program about the legend, they think the version we know today is made up of around five different characters, the first was born in Wakefield, Yorkshire which at that time Barnsley wood went all the way down and merged with Nottingham forest. After the first orginal Robin Hood legend people named their local heros that stood up against injustice and did good deeds to the poor were nicknamed Robin Hoode. 

I think this account is most likely the most accurate information.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, he was real. The reason people debate the fact is that after Robert Hood died his legend lived on and many people who fought against oppression were given the the name "Robin the Hoode".


----------



## Bowhunter321 (Jan 23, 2009)

cool, that is a good one


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Believing*

*I Believe that Robin Hood ,Santa Clause, Christmas, Easter Bunny ,
The Tooth Fairy, The Great Pumpkin, and God! are Real to. If we can't
believe in something people, then why believe in anything at all. Nuff Said!*


----------



## kevinXforce (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello:

Before anyone claims they do not believe, I suggest that they read Robert Hardy's book: LONGBOW. Mr. Hardy referenceds several authoritative papers by lettered British historians that ALL confirm the person's reality.

Robyn-hode, Robert Hode, etc. are all the same person according to contemporary writers and modern historians. The time was approximately 1167 to 1247. 

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

kevinXforce said:


> Hello:
> 
> Before anyone claims they do not believe, I suggest that they read Robert Hardy's book: LONGBOW. Mr. Hardy referenceds several authoritative papers by lettered British historians that ALL confirm the person's reality.
> 
> ...


 *Where can you find this book?*


----------



## kevinXforce (Nov 22, 2009)

Mine was the last copy Horsefeathers had, so perhaps they can point you in the right direction. 3Rivers doesn't have it. Maybe a search under its title will produce a source.

Kevin


----------



## slinghunter2011 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Robin Hood*

myth


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, if you've read the real Robin Hood ballads, he didn't actually give to the poor. He just attacked those who had wronged his band and hoarded the money away.

I think there was a real yeoman named Robin of Locksley, just he wasn't in a band of Merry Men (a term not used till modern times). He was a thief, one of many in the Forest, and people thought they worked together, and he was thought the leader because he was the most frequently encountered.

...but I'm wrong a lot of the time.


----------



## gdawg5950 (Mar 22, 2009)

Read the King Raven Trilogy by Stephen Lawhead. It 's a little different take on the Robin Hood Legend. Some of the better books I have read in a while.


----------



## pdxwilly (Mar 22, 2010)

txarcher1 said:


> *Where can you find this book?*


It looks like it's printed in special order bundles only; it's one step from the out-of-print graveyard. Amazon has a few copies for 70 bucks a pop!

When I'm looking for out of print books, my librarian mother sends me to:

Powells
http://www.powells.com/biblio/62-9781852606206-0

and bookfinder
www.bookfinder.com


----------



## kevinXforce (Nov 22, 2009)

Ouch at that price:

My wife paid approximately $30 around the Holidays.

Keep searching.

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## jcbays (Apr 12, 2010)

I too love the King Raven Trilogy of books (Hood, Scarlet, and Tuck).
They place Rybin Ye Holde as a Welch archer.

I personally think that much of the Robin Hood we know today is a modern retelling of the person the Bible calls King David. Read it over and ponder.
Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## ks.bowhunter (Jan 20, 2009)

He is alive and well and residing at 1600 Pennsylvannia Avenue.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

it's fake just like the bible


----------



## Elksong (Aug 5, 2006)

Bibles aren't fake! I saw one just the other day!!!


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

jakedesnake048 said:


> it's fake just like the bible


fake or not its a good guide to life and a great source of inspiration
I myself cant fathom my ancesters crawling out of a mudpuddle


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

20ftup said:


> fake or not its a good guide to life and a great source of inspiration
> I myself cant fathom my ancesters crawling out of a mudpuddle


zygotes dude...zygotes


----------



## BayouBucks.com (Sep 7, 2009)

As with all stories, I'm sure there's a bit of truth but most of it's exaggerated.


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

As with all legends, especially those passed down by word of mouth, Robin Hood was most likely a real person, but his real story has been lost. I suspect if one were to go back and meet the man, they would find him more different, and more similar, than they thought.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Actually the real Robin Hood*

You people have it all wrong, the Real Robin Hoods real name was Dennis Moore, a wapscallion who robbed the rich and gave stuff to the poor. Here is a historical link to prove it. Lets hope this sets the record straight.

Dennis Moore Part 1

Dennis Moore Part 2

Dennis Moore Part 3



Questie said:


> Well, if you've read the real Robin Hood ballads, he didn't actually give to the poor. He just attacked those who had wronged his band and hoarded the money away.
> 
> I think there was a real yeoman named Robin of Locksley, just he wasn't in a band of Merry Men (a term not used till modern times). He was a thief, one of many in the Forest, and people thought they worked together, and he was thought the leader because he was the most frequently encountered.
> 
> ...but I'm wrong a lot of the time.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I think he was real....just over done like the gunslingers of the old west.:shade:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

All myths have some basis to get the ball rolling. Those mentioned above were spinoffs, so to speak. Perhaps you can Google and find the movie that starred Sean Connery. The History channel some years back gave some basis to Robin being real. The was a Robin and he was indeed at odds with the Sheriff. In the end of things he was poisoned like in the movie, but by the Sheriff's mistress. It was said he was so weak that his friend, Little John, shot the arrow from his hospital room that would mark his wanted grave site. Then of recent times the supposed grave of Little John was opened. Measurements were taken that supported that Little John was near that often said of him, right at 7 foot tall.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Myth or fact there will be some goofy traditional shooters watching the new movie for archery tips just like they did with Avatar.


----------



## garyltbh (Mar 14, 2010)

i dont no about robin hood but GOD is real and so is the bible


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bubba Dean said:


> Myth or fact there will be some goofy traditional shooters watching the new movie for archery tips just like they did with Avatar.


hahaah that's so funny you say that...my buddies dad ( a liftetime bowyer and trad hunter/shooter) watched avatar and lost like 4 arrows trying to shoot with that finger grip...we were dying laughin...

like hollywood movie directors would know more about shooting then us hahaha


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*History Channel*

It's on tonight at 8:00.


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

King Raven Trilogy is great


----------



## Utah1 (Jul 11, 2008)

gdawg5950 said:


> Read the King Raven Trilogy by Stephen Lawhead. It 's a little different take on the Robin Hood Legend. Some of the better books I have read in a while.


I finished reading this trilogy about 2 months ago, what an amazing story by a good christian author.


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

My two cents is that Robin hood is a myth. If I would have to comment on it I would say.....Robin Hood is a heroic outlaw in English folklore. A highly skilled archer and swordsman, he is known for "robbing from the rich and giving to the poor. He assisted by a group of fellow outlaws known as his "Merry Men." Traditionally, Robin and many of his men are depicted wearing Lincoln green clothes. Robin Hood became a popular folk figure starting in medieval times continuing through modern literature, films, and television. In the earliest sources Robin Hood is a commoner, but he was often later portrayed as an aristocrat wrongfully dispossessed of his lands and made into an outlaw by an unscrupulous sheriff....What an awesome tell.


----------



## Osceola 41 (Feb 20, 2009)

robin hood is the man


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*screw you*



jakedesnake048 said:


> it's fake just like the bible


don't even talk like that


----------



## princeharry13 (Jun 7, 2010)

The popular story of Robin Hood immortalized by Hollywood is based on a play written by Shakespeare’s contemporary Anthony Munday in 1598. It tells the tale of a disinherited English nobleman who leads a band of outlaws in their fight against the ruthless Sheriff of Nottingham from the depths of Sherwood Forest.


----------



## KidsMeal (Jun 10, 2010)

I believe Robin Hood was a real person. Whether that was his real name or not, he did exist.
However like Hollywood has overpowered the strength of Spartan Soldiers like in the movie 300, Robin Hood isn't as good as the legend makes him out to be.


----------

